Ask HN: If you could work for any company, which would you choose and why? - jaredsilver
======
NotZachari
At this second, I'd have to say that Microsoft is incredibly appealing to me.

Why? Microsoft has somehow turned its image around after being loathed by
developers and users alike forever. None of it was a fluke either. They became
a far more developer friendly, open-source friendly company, and they've also
done a ton of things no one would have believed 10-15 years ago.

Linux on Windows? A browser based on Chromium? OSS collaboration and support?
Providing the best damn code editor on Earth for the price of 'on the house'?
These are all insane when you consider Microsoft of the past, and these are
just a few things they've done to win back developers. They're doing the same
thing in the Xbox division and Azure.

They're heading in a positive direction while it seems like everyone else is
going to the dark side. I hope the trend continues because I'm really enjoying
seeing Microsoft using their resources for this sort of thing. Not to mention,
they're making cool shit like xCloud and Hololens.

It just seems like a really great place to be currently.

------
mindcrime
_which would you choose?_

Fogbeam Labs

 _why?_

Because it's my company, and by virtue of that I get closer to being able to
"call my own shots". I also stand to reap more a substantial share of the
rewards if we are successful, unlike working for a salary, which amounts to
peanuts, somewhere else.

Sadly, we're not at a point of making money yet, so I still have to do the
dayjob thing for now. But our time is coming...

------
Findeton
I've been thinking about creating a company, or foundation, around the idea of
owning your own data. You'd have a hardware device like a powerful tablet
always connected at home, and use a "generic" third party to do backups and
enable pocking holes at NAT. You'd use this to store your music and listen it
from anywhere, to run your email, instant messages, storing your photos,
streaming movies from your downloaded collection...

I'd love to be working in that project, however it does not exist yet and I
haven't found enough interested people.

~~~
mceachen
FWIW, I’m focused on the photos bit for now. You can read more about it here:
[https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

------
burntoutfire
RAD Game Tools. I'm following the owner and some of the employees and these
guys seem to really take writing software seriously (probably in part because
in their domain, if they sell crappy annoying middleware, their clients will
just not buy it - the purchases are not driven by MBAs). Also, the people that
work there are absolutely top-notch technically. Thirdly, what they work on is
interesting and challenging.

------
HNY1
Qualtrics

------
Trias11
rentec

